# Smart people who use their intelligence in un-conventional ways.



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Well I saw this wikipedia page on this kid named Colton Harris-Moore and was impressed by his resourceful and unorthodox lifestyle... however criminal it may be, and thought I'd start a thread talking about such characters. Anyone, be it saint or sinner, physicist or writer, thief or missionary, who used their intelligence in an intriguing manner.

Here's the wikipedia of the Harris-Moore kid:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colton_Harris-Moore


----------

